# 2010 dodge 6.7l diesel



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying one and wondered what kind of mileage you guys are getting. It will be 4x4 automatic long bed 3500. Thanks, Jay


----------



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 2010 6.7l 2500 4x4 long bed and i get 14.5 around town with highway mixed in and on the highway i have gotten 18 but i only have 5000 miles so far hopefully it will get better with time.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

21ktv said:


> I have 2010 6.7l 2500 4x4 long bed and i get 14.5 around town with highway mixed in and on the highway i have gotten 18 but i only have 5000 miles so far hopefully it will get better with time.


Are you going by the overhead computer?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> Are you going by the overhead computer?


I know a bunch of guys running 6.7's and they are lucky to get 12-13 on the HWY.

The overhead is WAY off.

I have a 2007 5.9 and the overhead is always 2-4 MPG off.


----------



## dbujnoch (Feb 10, 2005)

4wd 2010 2500 crew cab all stock 13,000 miles 14-15 city and 15-18 highway


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Milage stinks on them sorry to same the new emissions junk is killing us.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

13city 15hwy with 6" lift and 35's


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

my 07 4door 1ton must be different. I average 16 running around and 20 highway @ 65p mph. 6.7 Liter with 6spd.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

elpistolero45 said:


> my 07 4door 1ton must be different. I average 16 running around and 20 highway @ 65p mph. 6.7 Liter with 6spd.


Are you getting those numbers off you over head read out? If so hand calculate it next time you fill up. Then again you might not really want to know though the 6 spds do seem to yield slightly better numbers.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

4" Turbo back , Tuner and getting 20+ on the Hwy on a '08 6.7 . Stock , they SUUCK. My '07 5.9 is hit 23.4 MPG at 65mph [ 800 mile trip one way ] and 22 mpg at 70 .All these #'s are done with a Pencil , the over head lie-O-meter lies baaaaaaad.

The 6.7 is my neighbors truck , He is Daddy'O on other forums.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

My wife's new 2010 is getting 17-18 on average and she drives it everywhere. We got 19 on a 2500+ mile trip to Colorado and back. 

It's a 6.7L CTD 2500 4x4 6sp MANUAL quad cab short bed.

The overhead is pretty close. No more than .2 or .3 mpg off per tank. Of course that can vary by how much you top the tank off at the pump too.

My brother bought a new powerstroke in 08 and has never seen 14mpg. He gets ****** when I tell him about the mileage we get out of our Cummins trucks.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

LongRodMaster said:


> Are you getting those numbers off you over head read out? If so hand calculate it next time you fill up. Then again you might not really want to know though the 6 spds do seem to yield slightly better numbers.


Yeah... I fill up the tank to the "First Burp" and shut off the pump, so I'm pretty consistent there and then divide the miles by the gals refilled.. My Brother has an 09 Identical down to the Ranch Hands front/rear but different paint.. he's within 3% of my numbers but better.. he has a bed cover on his most weeks so he claims low drag.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a diesel mechanic with 28 years experience tell me to stick with my 04 5.9, iwas thinking about trading it in on an 2010 6.7, my tranny is junk, but still under warranty, he said im better off replacing tranny when warranty runs out, he showed me a pile of work orders on the 6.7, all kinds of problems. by the way, he works at a dodge dealership, glad i spoke with him, was fixing to drop a load of cash on a new one.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

elpistolero45 said:


> my 07 4door 1ton must be different. I average 16 running around and 20 highway @ 65p mph. 6.7 Liter with 6spd.


Mine is a 2009 and i'm seeing the same as you.. I can get 16.5 hand calculated using a radar detector and pushing it 85-90mph


----------



## THUNDER 113 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have an 06 4 door 2500, 5.9 and have been averaging 21.5 to 22.4, now tht is on the overhead, I will put a pencil to it next couple of tanks...


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

LongRodMaster said:


> Milage stinks on them sorry to same the new emissions junk is killing us.


The urea is additive on the 2011's is supposed to up the mileage Anyone have a 2011?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Dont think the Dodges have that urea..I think they have something else but forgot what it's called, but you dont' have to put it in every 5000 miles. Whatever "it" is, is built into the truck I think or what I was told.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Seaweed said:


> Dont think the Dodges have that urea..I think they have something else but forgot what it's called, but you dont' have to put it in every 5000 miles. Whatever "it" is, is built into the truck I think or what I was told.


Yeah they do, saw one last week. One of my customers has it but hasn't run a tank through it yet (at that time).


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok I need to do some more research, I drove one yesterday, and dealership told me it didn't have it. And I've read somewhere it didn't have it. But self admittingly haven't researched it that much...


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

My 6.7 has 40,000 miles and I just had my second turbo put on. Stay away.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Knot Kidding said:


> The urea is additive on the 2011's is supposed to up the mileage Anyone have a 2011?


Urea is injected in the exhaust to reduce NOx emissions, it is not burned with the fuel. If you don't use Urea, you have to maintain lower peak cylinder temperatures and pressures to reduce the formation of NOx. Doint that reduces power, which is why all the newer diesels have bigger displacement to make up for that. With Urea injected into the exhaust stream, you can run more agressive cylinder pressures and generate more torque. You can also reduce your exhaust gas recirculation, which also increases power since the intake air is not as diluted and contains more O2. Originally before the Fiat rescue of Chrysler the system was tagged as Blue Tech, don't know if they still call it that now.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Blue Tec huh? That has been on Mercedes for many years now and everything I have ever seen show it to be very good.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Blue Tec huh? That has been on Mercedes for many years now and everything I have ever seen show it to be very good.


BlueTech was a Daimler Chrysler trademark name from that partnership. Lots of other makers license it from Daimler now and call it other things.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> The urea is additive on the 2011's is supposed to up the mileage Anyone have a 2011?


I had an '07 that I lemoned.. The milage increase will come from urea. Instead of using diesel to regen your particulate filter you will be using urea. 
Hope they figure something out.. That 6.7 with the exhaust brake was bad arse! The emission crud messed um up.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hop said:


> I had an '07 that I lemoned.. The milage increase will come from urea. Instead of using diesel to regen your particulate filter you will be using urea.
> Hope they figure something out.. That 6.7 with the exhaust brake was bad arse! The emission crud messed um up.


Urea is not used for particulates, it is used to reduce Nitric Oxide emissions. You create Nitric oxides at high temps and pressures, right where a diesel runs most efficiently. Urea will help mileage, but it is because you can tune the motor's fuel timing and cylinder pressures for best torque and efficiency instead of detuning it to reduce NOx, which is what you have to do without Urea. Using Urea does not preclude the need for a DPF.
More info - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlueTec


----------

